
The Underground Railroad for Refugees - mathgenius
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/03/13/the-underground-railroad-for-refugees?mbid=social_facebook
======
DrScump
"Their destination was a safe house known as Vive, at 50 Wyoming Avenue, on
the east side of the city."

This is a definition of " _safe_ house" with which I was previously
unfamiliar.

